# big rip



## treejackyl (Apr 27, 2007)

im a traine trimmer,was carpenter for years before this,I thought cutting trees was know big thing.....Till i got a job with the big orange company.Well yesterday,I was trimming a hickory tree,Iwas 100% tied off.there where to many people trying to talk me through the tree,one of the trimmers from my truck,told me just break the skin on your under cut.....I did just that big mistake.the limb ripped down grabbing one of my safetys and my climbing line pinning me to the tree,scareing the hell out of the guys on the ground so i was told.thank god i can tell you guys about this today.learnd a lesson,and took one heck of a ride...be safe guys under cut correcly dont get in the situation i was in....43 years old im to old for those kind of rides.


----------



## clearance (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome to the site, glad you are ok, live and learn, its all good.


----------

